# Question about housebreaking?



## NelsensMG (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, so I'm trying to house-break my two puppies. I crate them at night (and they've been doing good with that) then as soon as I wake up I let them out. Usually they go potty and then they come inside to eat. I set down the food/water, let them go at it for about 15 minutes, then I pick it back up and let them go out again in about 30 minutes. After that I put them in their ex-pen in our kitchen to play. There is a potty pad and a potty patch in there. Then they have their toys, chew bones, and a pillow to nap on. 

They will hardly pee/poop on those things! Sometimes they pee on the potty pad, but they hardly use the patch, and today actually resorted to peeing on the pillow! This is even after I take them out sometimes!

My other concern is that it's starting to snow outside. We get quite a bit of snow here (sometimes a foot or two) and that means I can't take them outside to potty! They'd be lost in the snow! So what do I do about that? How can I get them to start using the potty pad/patch inside?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You're doing more than double duty trying to housetrain 2 at once! I usually have puppies mostly potty pad trained when they leave to go to their new homes so new owners don't go through this frustration.
With puppies I buy I train them to use a bell by the door and ring it to go outside and potty. You could teach them to ring the bell and go use the potty pad.
I have a standard poodle who is one of the most awesome and easily trained dogs around and could NOT housetrain her for months and they can pee a river. :frusty: That's when I hung the bell at the door and she was instantly potty trained.
Praise and praise your dogs when you see them use the potty pads. You may have to put them in different places to understand their signals and when together they'll play off of each other and do as the other does….which can be good or not so good


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi , Double the trouble double the love.
I can't remember how old your two are? If I were you I would get a litter box instead of the pads. It just takes time to learn when the little guys are going to do their business. With two in a pin I think a litter box would be easier to keep clean and you do not have to worrie about them rolling around on top of the pads. You could have on outside and one inside. Especially with the snow around where you live. For the most part stay with crate training after awhile they think of it as their den and will not make messes in them. 
Wash the pillows and bedding if they mess on them. Be careful not to use chemicals on the floor to clean up messes. You want to keep the area clean with no urine sent. 
I have a home made bell , Maddie is really cute she goes up and taps her nose on it so gentley I can't even hear it and I'm too cheap to buy the $19.00 good one but she also puts her feet up on the door.
And don't forget treats


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Could the area in the expen be too large? I think I remember reading that there should be just enough room for the pads, bed and food/water bowls until they understand where they should be going.


----------



## puppyinmyyard (Aug 24, 2010)

As far as snow goes...I shoveled a little path to a patch of grass and that's where Chloe (our 6 mo old pup) goes. She wasn't too fond of the snow at first but she is getting the hang of it. I've found I need to go out with her to make sure she goes, otherwise she "forgets" what she is doing and gets easily distracted and tries to run back in the house.

In the house she is confined to her crate or ex-pen unless it is play time and I can keep an eye on her.


----------

